# Question regarding Habistat pulse proportional day/night thermostat



## irishswiss (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello everyone I have been lurking around the forums for a while, learning all I can about boa care. I have just splashed out on this Habistat pulse proportional day/night thermostat. However I have a question - it works fine during the day, but I have just tried plugging in the night time side thingy to a timer to reduce the temperature during night time - can anyone tell me is it normal for the little red pilot light to go out when this timer switches on? I set it to come on at 8pm and the light has gone out. If I unplug the side lead the red light comes on again. Does anyone have any experience of this?? Any help very welcome!!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The red light indicates that the thermostat is supplying power to your heat source. As the night time part drops the temperature the thermostat has stopped supplying power to your heat source to allow the temperature to drop. Once the lower temperature is reached the light will come back on as the thermostat resumes power to the heat source to maintain the new temperature. I forget which part has it but there should be a knob on the bottom to change how much the temperature drops. If the light doesn't come back on at all that would indicate that the ambient temperature is higher than the temperature the night part is set to.


----------



## irishswiss (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the answer - I was worried it wasn't working properly. I do find it a shame that it doesn't have a digital display on it to show the current temperature! My viv is filling up with wires for this, sensors for that!!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Have a look at the Microclimate prime range of thermostats. Prime thermostats
Pricing: Search results for 'microclimate prime' | Swell Reptiles

Digital display, you can control multiple heat and light sources with it, set temperature ranges, set night and day, set alarms, see a log of temperatures etc etc

Got a Prime 2 myself, excellent bit of kit. I did a bit of a review on the Prime 2 a while back: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/1003359-microclimate-prime-2-review.html


----------

